# What knife do you EDC?



## WAVE_PARTICLE

I just picked up three benchmades:

1) Benchmade 635BK-503 Mini-Skirmish
2) Benchmade 960 (Red)
3) Benchmade 940DM

But I think I will EDC the 960. Thankfully, Canada's knife laws are a bit forgiving. Basically two rules: NO AUTOS, NO BALI-SONGS.

What are you guys carrying?

:thumbsup: WP


----------



## VWTim

I EDC 2 BM Griptilians. Both full size, one Ritter in s30V, and one combo edge. I also usually have a HAK around my neck.


----------



## Jumpmaster

Strider SnG

JM-99


----------



## EricMack

Microtech Ultratech.


----------



## cryhavok

Spyderco VieleII.

Just ordered a Spyderco S. Should be a nice addition


----------



## KingSmono

Kershaw Random Leek (S30V Leek)


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

EricMack said:


> Microtech Ultratech.


 
Nice knife, Eric! I wish I can own autos.......


----------



## BladeZealot

Tom Mayo lefty MOA hawkbill TNT
Jim Burke Pimp {proto}
Jim Burke mini Resurrection {edit: also a lefty}
Neil Blackwood Curr
Bobby Howard friction folder


----------



## Coop

Emerson mini CQC-7b with wave for non food
Victorinox Picknicker for food (how appropriate  )

And ofcourse my Leatherman Charge Ti and Leatherman Micra


----------



## schrenz

Gerber Harsey-Air-Ranger 

Gerber Applegate-Fairbairn-Combat (the biggest folder fitting in our combat-trousers  , not very useful, but I love the design and the huge grip)

Wenger or Vitorinox swiss-knives


----------



## TigerhawkT3

Master Cutlery's Delta V folder by Shane Sloan (Ctrl+F for SS-D1). $10 at Big 5, and I've EDCed it for years. I've grown quite attached to it.


----------



## CLHC

I EDC'd my BM635BK-501 (Au-Ti v.) but gave it away to my nephew, and in intervals:

S/S Spyderco Dragonfly

BM/Emerson CQC7

and around the house only, Microtech(s): QD Scarab, UTX-70, HALO III Tanto

Other edged tools are SQs. . .

That's all!


----------



## powernoodle

The current top of the rotation includes: BM710DS, Strider SnG, Large Sebenza, and stainless Leek.

Have a titanium leek, but its going to remain virginous for a while. Top of the wish list is BM 610 Rukus.

Honorable mention, which gets occasional carry: Manix, Mini-Manix (though I find the edge on the Manixes so thin that it chips easily), and well-worn Delica 3.

Usually carry a SAK in addition to the foregoing.





_Top to bottom: Delica 3, Strider SnG, Nacci-modded Strider AR._





_Spiderco Spin, Delica 3, Centofante 4, and Endura 3._





_Tanto Griptilian and Mini-Manix._





_Various Spyderco Rescues._

peace


----------



## CLHC

Those are some NICE Striders you've got there *powernoodle*!

Also forgot to mention the one I do EDC everday now to work, my SAK One-Hand Trekker!


----------



## cy

here's my EDC, an old beat up sebbie at bottom of pic ....


----------



## was_jlh

MT ultratech or MT kestrel


----------



## pete7226

benchmade tanto griptilian


----------



## Flying Dutchman

Spyderco Navigator II VG10 PE


----------



## JimH

I EDC all of the knives below

Gerber Trendy ($10 at Target)

MT UTX70

Victorinox Executive

Ritter Griptillian, Combo Blade


----------



## cqbdude

Im usually EDCing a Strider...but lately ..just for the office I have started carrying this one...


----------



## Isak Hawk

Current EDC's:

Spyderco Military CE 440V in my watch pocket (Yes, it does stick out a little and is quite visible but no one around here recognise it as a knife  )

SOG Access Card hidden in my wallet

SOG Crossgrip also in my watch pocket (not exactly a knife but I keep the little blade on it wicked sharp and it's very sheeple friendly)


I have a BG-42 CF Military on the way from NGK so that will probably replace my current millie as my EDC. Also have an Al Mar mini-SERE on the way, so I might need to find some place to carry that as well. I think I need more pockets 


I'm currently drooling over pictures of wood inlayed classic sebenza's, and don't think I'll be able to resist buying one for long


----------



## savumaki

FALLKNIVEN U2 (always)


----------



## lightsandknives

Current rotation consists of the following:

small Sebenza w/African blackwood inlays

Syderco Delica

Benchmade 941

Others are worked in from time to time but these three make up 90% of my EDC needs.


----------



## Mad1

Unfortunaly I live in the UK so I can't carry any of my knives I'd like to, but I still carrry a Leatherman Squirt P4.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

CRKT M16-03Z Plain Edge Spearpoint

I just can't live without that flipper!!! Makes one handed use SO SWEET!

http://www.copsplus.com/prodnum4381.php


----------



## carrot

Gerber Trendy
Benchmade Mini-Griptilian 556

a few multitools as well...


----------



## lukus

Always have a SAK Hiker with the awl sharpened up to remove splinters. Works better than a needle and gets way too much use. Also usually carry a Doug Ritter Bench Made in S30V and switch that out for the Osborne Bench Made in 154CM for dressier occasions.


----------



## EV_007

Benchmade Griptilian Ritter version s30V in black finish seems to be the one which finds its way into my pocket these days. Good balance of weight, steel quality and cost.


----------



## rugbymatt

My current rotation is three knives:
Scott Cook Lochsa
Kirby Lambert Inferno
G&G Hawk Mudd knife


----------



## Lee1959

A very simple design that I have liked ever since Gerber brought it out in the early 80s, a Blackie Collins designed Bolt Action with a drop point blade. I like the handle design, and the lock, which happens to be easy to manipulate with my left hand as I am a leftie. The current model is a discontinued Meyerco model with pocket clip and thumbstuds. I have 3 because I bought 2 spares when I saw they were being discontinued. I also carry a serrated Spyderco Cricket in my right front pocket. I dont consider the SAK Midnight Manager and Gerber Multipliers to be knives, they are tools  .

I have bought dozens of other designs, benchmades, spydercos, customs, to try and replace this design but I always go back to it and they get tossed in the knife duffle, or given away.


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

Seems to be a lot of Griptilians out there! So I take it that S30V is the best steel for the blade? Please forgive the NEWB question...


WP


----------



## oregonshooter

S30V is the best I've used. I carry a Benchmade Ritter model Griptilian also. Some day I'd like to upgrade to a Large Classic Seby.

Anyone want to trade for a Kahr PM9?


----------



## Lee1959

Blade steel is very subjective to how it is used and maintained, ground, heat treated, tempered, blade geometry, lots of variables. Even the lowly 440 C that everyone turns their noses up at makes an excellant blade when done correctly. Few people I have found, actually use a blade to the point where the slight differences will be actually noticed in the types of steels when they are used in blades by good quality makers. 

I use a strop and steel all the time, and have not had to actually use a sharpening system on a 440C blade in about a year. And it gets used constantly. Just last week I cut thru a 3 inch thick roll of carpeting without unrolling it, by rocking the blade back and forth thru it after stabbing into it fully. And I reprofiled the blade to about 15 degrees a long time ago. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## VWTim

Yes, blade steels are highly overrated for most users. With that said, I like my Ritter mainly for the blade profile and balance. My combo edge grip in 440C cuts just as good.

How much you lookin for Jim? Shoot me a PM (not very serious now, but maybe in a month)


----------



## tvodrd

For the last year or two, a small Sebenza plus a Gerber 200 on the keyring and a Leatherman Micra loose with the change. I'm not reg'd on any knife forums and youse guyz made me buy the Sebbie! (Thanks!)

Larry


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

I'm a flashaholic first, so this is the knife for my EDC. Surefire Delta knife.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Oh yeah, I forgot! 

A little SAK in my watch pocket primarily for the scissors.

And a Schrade medium size lock back in my left front pocket.

But neither get used as much as the CRKT!!!


----------



## JimH

tvodrd said:


> For the last year or two, a small Sebenza plus a Gerber 200 on the keyring and a Leatherman Micra loose with the change. I'm not reg'd on any knife forums and youse guyz made me buy the Sebbie! (Thanks!)
> 
> Larry


What about that cute lil' UTX70


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

Gerber Gator clip point. Soon to be upgraded to something that I can attach a lanyard to.


:buddies:


----------



## tvodrd

JimH said:


> What about that cute lil' UTX70



I don't carry it, but as you _well_ know am considering shortening the blade by ~3/8" to make it CA carry legal. :nana: I'm also considering _lightening_ the Sebbie and improving access for my big thumb to the blade stud.  

Larry


----------



## cqbdude

Damn Russ that's some collection....
I love them Blackwoods.......someday...someday....
The closest blackwood I own are the skirmishes...and thats not even that close.... 




BladeZealot said:


> Tom Mayo lefty MOA hawkbill TNT
> Jim Burke Pimp {proto}
> Jim Burke mini Resurrection {edit: also a lefty}
> Neil Blackwood Curr
> Bobby Howard friction folder


----------



## Ken 222

You guys are killin' me! (or my wife may kill me) 

I was looking at the Griptilian with a black Tanto blade at a sporting goods store this afternoon. $92, but I really want one now.

Anyway, I carry a Spyderco Native (3) or Para-military with G-10 handle material. That rough texture doesn't slide in or out of your pocket very well but it's real good when you're using the knife.

I carried a Wayne Goddard Jr design Spyderco for at least 15 years until the lock wouldn't hold any more. They don't carry that knife any more so I ended up with the Para-military for only a few dollars out of pocket. No BS lifetime warranty, and it's handy to live within driving distance of the factory.

Ken


----------



## jch79

WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> Seems to be a lot of Griptilians out there! So I take it that S30V is the best steel for the blade? Please forgive the NEWB question...


WP-

I just bought a Mini-Grip with the green handle, which was discontinued in 2004, and sent it to BM to upgrade it to 154cm steel instead of the 400C that it came with... they don't have that sized blade in S30V. From what I've gathered, 154cm and S30V seem pretty close in quality, although it seems that the 154cm is harder to get a razor-razor-sharp edge.

I'm not sure if you've checked out bladeforums.com before, but they were really helpful when I was deciding on my EDC knife. I just checked for the difference between the two, and there was a discussion a few days ago, and a member with more than 14,000 (named Clif) posts had this to say:

"These are the same class of steel, high hardness, high wear, large carbide volume, brittle/inflexible, and low corrosion resistance (for a stainless steel) and low grindability. 

The main advantage of S30V is that the wear resistance is significantly higher so you will see an advantage in edge retention for slicing abrasive media. However the advantage is not going to be as much as is often implied, certainly not many to one and unless you do controlled cutting, or just a lot of cutting you are likely not to notice it anyway and the exact shape of the knife you buy will be much more dominant.

For other types of cutting the edge retention will be similar between the two because it can also be critical on the hardness or toughness in which cases S30V has no significant advantages over 154CM. So for example it won't carve hardwoods significantly better than 154CM or hold up better cutting wires and such.

S30V has a higher ability to take finer push cutting edges because the carbides are smaller than in 154CM however most people will never note this ability because you need extreme standards of sharpness for it to be obvious, i.e. judge blades which need a slice to cut loose paper as really dull. In most cases it is offset with the much lower grindability of S30V which makes many people complain about sharpening. 

In short, I would not get too concerned about choosing between those two steels because they are both of the same class and work well (or poorly) in the same types of knives and I would instead focus on the knife."

Mods: if that was not ok to post, let me know...

Anyways, that's that!

-john


----------



## TigerhawkT3

I've never really gotten into thumbstuds/fingerholes/etc. I prefer opening my knives with a flick of the wrist. With all but the few very stiffest knives I own (about 60-70, about $3-20 each, average is maybe $8), a few minutes of opening, closing, and practice loosens up the hinge enough to snap the blade open or shut instantly.


----------



## Bob_G

Wilkins F7 Kurz Lightweight (Becut steel - a multi alloy steel for industrial food processing, i.e. it chops frozen meat) and whatever the 4 blade SAK is with the electricians blade. The Wilkins fits my small hand really well. I bought it from stock, but ordered another one last month (Cocobolo and M2.) I try not to think about it.


----------



## BladeZealot

cqbdude said:


> Damn Russ that's some collection....
> I love them Blackwoods.......someday...someday....
> The closest blackwood I own are the skirmishes...and thats not even that close....



The 630 is a great knife, Raul  What knife is that you have pictured?

These are my EDC's. I might have one or two other knives


----------



## BigHonu

BladeZealot said:


> These are my EDC's. I might have one or two other knives




Now there is an understatement!!!  


I EDC a Mayo TNT with a SAR Hornet XL in the man bag.


----------



## Cliffnopus

Hmmm... Every Day Carry....

Well, for the past ten years I've been carrying this in my left pant pocket :




A William Henry gents pocket knife, stainless damascus blade and carbon fiber scales. In my right pants pocket a simple Swiss Army knife, a Classic model (their smallest - I think).

In my jacket pockets :




A damasteel (stainless damascus) Vox Mega Mini; and a:




Titanium Vox Mini (real light). Both Vox knives are small and have kydex sheaths and are real sharp. The WH and SAK Classic I have had for at least ten years, the Vox's are new.

Oh...and before I forget, one of my HAK's on my belt - usually this one a Coogler Claw :





Cliff


----------



## lukus

I find the S30V to be a little difficult to remove the final wire edge when sharpening. It just seems to roll back and forth and doesn't want to pull off. 154CM and ATS-34 both seem to be a little "crisper" and the wire edge will mostly break off. I also seem to be able to get a finer edge with those two (can slice loosely held wrapping tissue paper) while the S30V will last a little longer when cutting cardboard, old carpet, and other kind of abrasive stuff. 

BTW, the best way I've found to take off the wire edge is with a piece of hardwood (yellow pine also works well). Lightly drawing the edge in a slicing manner across the end grain of the wood will pull off most of the wire edge.


----------



## cosine

A SAK. I'm right on the edge of buying a waved Endura or a BM 550 or 551, but can't decide on which on yet.


----------



## Brlux

I have 2 that I alternate between a Benchmade Mini Reflex auto which has served me well for over 6 years and a Kershaw Leek which is about 2 years old. They bolth are exelent knifes and have served me well. I usually cary the Kershaw when I think I am at a higher potential of using my knife in a semi destructive maner, posably going to be around water, may loose it, or am going somewhere where a true auto may be of questionable legality. 
The Kershaw is a great knife for the money and from what I understand it is leagle everywhere but posably California.


----------



## Pumaman

Kershaw G-10 S30V Leek. Kicks A** for the size


----------



## morituri

I never leave home without my Victorinox Pioneer


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I'd like to mention something here. Just for a short time (and twice it happened) I used to carry a slip joint knive. I had it fold up on me in use a couple times.

So I'd ONLY carry a locker as a work knive.

Oh yeah, the slip joint was a largish SAK...

I was given a very nice Case Trapper Yellow by a customer, and while it looks killer good it will NEVER be my work knive as it too is a slip joint.


----------



## cheapo

spyderco delica for now.

-David


----------



## karlthev

In the office a two blade Congress pattern by Jerry McDonald SV30 blade steel and black jigged bone handles. In the woods a Hall Bounty Hunter with SV60 blade steel and Desert Ironwood handles. Yes, in case you are wondering, I do have another hobby on which I spend yet another unGodly amount of money---custom knives. I drive an old piece of crap though as a tradeoff.  


Karl


----------



## DieselDave

Just a reminder: I'm not going to move this thread for the time being but for future reference those of you enjoying the topic, knives, multi-tool, watches, gadgets and so on need to to use the "Knives, Mulit-tool, Watches, gadgets...forum", not the Cafe. It helps to keep the place a little better organized.

Thanks


----------



## Delvance

Just a little Victorinox pocket knife on me...the one with the push out pen haha. I'd carry something more useful but it's illegal here in AUS (which i kind of like actually).


----------



## OBXTucker

Jeans Day: Microtech Executive Scarab S/E

Khaki's Day: Microtech UTX-70

Suit Day: William Henry B10 "auto" - my favorite!


----------



## CLHC

OBXTucker said:


> Jeans Day: Microtech Executive Scarab S/E
> 
> Khaki's Day: Microtech UTX-70


I can see why you're a Microholic.Org member! Can't get enough of them myself. :huh:

Enjoy!


----------



## NoFair

Spyderco PE Delica4 and a Spyderco PE Jester on the keychain.

When it comes out the new Spyderco Caly3 is going to replace the Delica.

For saltwater use I'll carry a Spyderco Pacific Salt in rustproof H1 steel

Oh I do have a Leatherman Wave in the car/bag...


----------



## ricecookery

tvodrd said:


> I don't carry it, but as you _well_ know am considering shortening the blade by ~3/8" to make it CA carry legal. :nana: I'm also considering _lightening_ the Sebbie and improving access for my big thumb to the blade stud.
> 
> Larry


 
How many maximum inches can the blade have in order to be CA legal?
As my EDC however, I carry a Victorinox Camper in right pocket and switch off between the Gerber EVO, CRKT Hammon Cruiser, or ColdSteel Recon1 tanto tip on leftside belt holster... depending on what I plan to do that day...


----------



## flashlight

tvodrd said:


> For the last year or two, a small Sebenza plus a Gerber 200 on the keyring and a Leatherman Micra loose with the change. I'm not reg'd on any knife forums and youse guyz made me buy the Sebbie! (Thanks!)
> 
> Larry



Larry, glad to see that you're putting the Micra to good use! 

Cliffnopus, that WH damascus is a very beautiful knife to be EDC'ing! 

My EDC blades are a Leatherman e307x in a small Benchmade sheath on my belt, a Boker Ceramic Gamma B-88 & a Leatherman Squirt S4 in my waistpouch.


----------



## TonyBPD

Strider GB or Strider SnG. I was a Microtech guy a few years ago but their CS is garbage. Strider CS is the tops.


----------



## Planterz

WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> Thankfully, Canada's knife laws are a bit forgiving. Basically two rules: NO AUTOS, NO BALI-SONGS.
> 
> What are you guys carrying?


Autos and balisongs. 

Most of the time I carry a Bradley Mayhem balisong.

If I'm carrying something else, it's one of the following:

Benchmade 42MC
Benchmade 32 Morpho
Benchmade 710HS
Microtech Scarab
Microtech Lightfoot LCC D/A

In addition to my "main" knife I also carry a PE Spyderco Tasman Salt, Victorinox Cybertool 29, and Leatherman Squirt S4. Plus a Leatherman Charge XTi in my backpack.


----------



## kelmo

Leatherman Wave for work.

Leatherman Juice for play.


----------



## Woods

Rotation usually goes something like:

Large Sebenza Classic
any of about 12 Emersons (usually a green G10 Commander, regular or mini  )
SnG
pimped BM Skirmish

I also keep my Bukiewicz Combat7 (http://bukiewiczknives.com/c7.htm) in a SpecOps sheath in my mini BOB / daypack which I switch from vehicle to vehicle. I'll also have another folder or two in my pack and a John T. Wiley custom fixed blade on one of the shoulder straps under my can of Fox Labs! :naughty:


----------



## SolarFlare

One of my wilkins' depending on trousers, the F10 and F4 are particularly heavy because of the damascus, definately winter knives for winter pants


----------



## Woods

Kevin does outstanding work, for sure! He's on my short list of must haves....


:rock:


P.S....beautiful examples of his work! :naughty:


----------



## KDOG3

Right now its either a Benchmade BenchmiteII or Pika. Its' all I have. I'm looking around for a nicer knife along with a small EDC. I see that see that someone has a Griptilian for sale in BST, but they seem to have altered it which makes me wince. Still tempting though.


----------



## FX67

Benchmade 705 SBT -classic EDC knife


----------



## guntotin_fool

Older Buck Odyssey with the ATS 34 and g-10 scales. I had one for a bout 8 years, then lost it. Found this one and two to match on ebay. 

Will keep them as long as I can. nothing else has matched the all around balance of size, blade and strength. Goodness knows I have tried to find something better but so far I can not.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

My CRKT M16-03Z came in damn handy again today.

At a Tractor Supply I saw what APPEARED to be Gerber Harsey Air Ranger (or something like that name <brain fart> ) but I THINK was S&W. I will further investigate when I have $. I have ALWAYS liked that Gerber. I want one of those and a Mini Grip BADLY!


----------



## ghostrider

Here’s what I’ve been carrying of late.



Sorry for the bad pic.







Leatherman Original

Leatherman Micra

Boker Magnum Subcom with potterma, red carbon fiber scale

Spyderco gray Calypso Jr.

Spyderco Yojimbo

Spyderco orange Rescue 79mm

Spyderco Tasman Salt PE



For the forum member inquiring about the 154CM being the same as S30V it isn’t true. 154CM is much closer to ATS-34.


----------



## frank828

i rotate a yellow handle BM556 mini-grip and a BM707 sequel


----------



## PolishSumgai

Swiss Army/Victorinox One Hand Rescuer Knife: Model #54869. 4 3/8" closed - black nylon handles. Features a partially serrated locking blade with thumb slot, seat belt cutter, bottle opener with screwdriver tip and wire stripper, can opener with screwdriver tip, Phillips screwdriver, reamer, toothpick, tweezers and key ring.

AND

SOG Powerlock S60 multitool.


----------



## rugbymatt

SolarFlare said:


> One of my wilkins' depending on trousers, the F10 and F4 are particularly heavy because of the damascus, definately winter knives for winter pants



I really like Kevin Wilkins stuff, I gotta get me one of those.


----------



## majr

Kershaw Random Leek, s30v combo edge.


----------



## Brian Johnson

Mayo small lefty TNT for me.


----------



## JohnnyDeep

William Henry Titan small or a small Sebenza.
For more rugged outdoor use Strider PT, SnG and SmF.

Regards,
Jan


----------



## Buckeye

Kershaw Scallion Red Combo blade.


----------



## DoubleDutch

C. Jul. Herbertz ATS 34 folder (plain edge)


----------



## _mike_

Victorinox Rambler -- always on my keychain

Normal Rotation:
Victorinox Tinker
Buck 301 (large Stockman)
Buck 303 (small Stockman)
Boker Treebrand large Stockman (carbon steel)

Sometimes:
Benchmade Mini-Grip (D2 steel)
Buck Mini-Strider 881SP (plain edge)


----------



## sceva

Left pocket, My AG Russell CM-10 stag handled lockback. Right pocket Sterling Victorinox classic.


----------



## xaman

Large Regular Sebenza, with a little engraving work...


----------



## simbad

This is my EDC knife, and a Leatherman Charge Ti 

Peter Atwood´s Booger V Notch in its kydex sheath


----------



## rgp4544

I've always had a tendency to lose pocketknives of any sort so I've always only carried a cheap folder, but...

I don't really like folders that much and decided to take advantage of the state laws when I am home in Texas (Texas allows carry of any knife up to 5 1/2" as long as the blade is not double edged), and last week bought a Bark River Knife & Tool Fox River model with a 4 3/8" fixed blade and it hasn't left my belt since. I chose a blaze orange handle because that color appears easy to spot in case I lose it.

I obviously haven't used it long enough to do a review of any sort but initial observations are that it is just about perfect and the purchase of this Bark River knife has apparently caused me to want to buy other Bark Rivers as well...

Richard


----------



## KDOG3

simbad said:


> This is my EDC knife, and a Leatherman Charge Ti
> 
> Peter Atwood´s Booger V Notch in its kydex sheath




I've been thinking of those as well. I'd love to get a Prybaby...


----------



## Fringe

For a couple of years now it has been all Ritter Grips in small and large, M2 and S30V, but just recently someone here introduced me to Graham customs and I was able to snag a SS3 Razel in S30V with red carbon fiber and I am LOVING IT!


----------



## staghater

I carry Victorinox soldier in my pocket and Vic. bantam on my keychain:touche:


----------



## JimH

I feel very comfortable with my combination approach:

1. CA legal CE Microtech UTX70 - I carry it in my shirt pocket for quick access for all those little every day chores like opening packages, punching vent holes in microwave meals, etc.

2. Victorinox Executive - for the toothpick, scissors, and for digging out thorns or slivers where a very small super sharp blade is handy.

3. Kershaw Leek (S30V blade) - small utility knife and backup for the main blade. Also good for when you need to use a knive at work and don't want to frighten the sheeple around you.

4. Swiss Tool - good pliers, wire cutter (I had to use it once to cut my way through a chain link fence), and very respectable wood saw (I've used this several times)

5. Benchmade Rukus  - main blade


----------



## bmstrong

Right now I'm playing with a Ti Leek. Kershaw continues to improve leaps and bounds.

Anyone know the wait time on Kevin Wilkins?


----------



## vandrecken

I've EDC'd Spydies for the last 10yrs +, trading down from a stainless police model through the dragonfly to today's UK penknife (an S30V Caly with a notch joint instead of a lockback) as I spend more time in a suit and the laws over here get ever tighter.

The UKPK has terrific ergonomics and great steel. It's become a real favorite against much more expensive knives, but I'm also carrying a newly re-released William Henry Legacy - carbon fibre / raindrop damascus like cliffnopus has EDC'd for a decade because the new one is the first mainstream production knife to have a ZDP189 (67 rockwell hardness) core - and that gentlemen is still a little bit unusual 

On special occasions i'll pick between a couple of CRK Mnandis, Microtech, Bud Nealy, Gene Ingram, or a pretty MH custom scandinavian handled in antler, bone and fossil mammoth tooth !

Knives are (slightly) more fun than lights  and yes, Kevin Wilkins folders are superb. Drifting away from EDC, don't forget to look at the work of Jens Anso and the knife art of Chantal Gilbert too.


----------



## SolarFlare

bmstrong said:


> Anyone know the wait time on Kevin Wilkins?




It says six months on his site, but, it has always said that. I know he's a lot busier than he used to be. I've ordered 4 knives in total so far from Kevin, and from my experience if they are in his line up of knives (standard models) you can expect it in about 8 weeks. The first knife I bought from Kevin was a one off, its the second knife in my pictures (with the damascus spacer/lanyard attachment). That knife wasn't one Kevin had ever made before, or since, and I waited close to 5 months for it. If you choose one of his "normal" knives I reckon you could expect it within 8-12 weeks. There's always his "in stock" page to look at


----------



## greenlight

This was a ground score after a concert years ago. I'm not much of a knife/weapon guy, so just recently I checked it out online and realized that it was a great knife. Now I have it handy and use it all the time. I take it camping and everywhere. Since it was free to me I don't feel bad about abusing it. The folding action is a little stiff, it probably needs to be cleaned.


----------



## Solstice

Recently its been a Benchmade 530. I also rotate through a Sog Flash I, a Kershaw Leek, a Spyderco Salt I, and a Ti neck knife I won over at EDCforums. All of that said, my only *true* edc knife is still my Victorinox Signature II on my keychain as I never accidentally leave it at home.

bmstrong: I'd love to see picts of the Ti Leek! Where did you find it? A google search didn't yeild much.


----------



## NelsonFlashlites

Right now it a Cold Steel Ti-Lite with the zytel handle.


----------



## KDOG3

Got a Benchmade Mini-Griptilian on the way, I'll try that out for a while when I get it.


----------



## Ritch

A Benchmade Lightweight Pardue Axis ComboEdge (530S). Sometimes good old Spyderco Delicia.


----------



## zulu45

*I don't EDC all of these at once, I alternate depending on where I'm going, but they're:*
*1. Buck TacLite 885*
*2. Benchmade Sequel BM707S*
*3. Spyderco Native*
*4. Leatherman Wave*
*5. Case Russlock*


*



*


*At the moment, until I can get my hands on a good quality sharpener, I don't use the Benchmade, but I always carry (at least) the Case Russlock.*


----------



## bubbacatfish

Depending on my mood & which pants I'm wearing I'll carry a BM 630, BM 970S, BM 530SBT, BM 10300B, Leek or Random Leek & once or twice now my new (to me) CRK fizzed Sebbie. Mostly it's the 630 regardless of pants or mood these days, really like the way it fits my hand. There's a mirca on my keychain always as well.


----------



## Casual Flashlight User

Just a Wenger "Soldier" due to stupid UK knife laws.






Will get a Spyderco UK before the year is out.


CFU


----------



## Arcoholic

William Henry Monarch B10 Zdp 189 Steel


----------



## LawLight

Kershaw Onion.

Law


----------



## zulu45

*Well, the Case Russlock has been retired, replaced it today with an old Ka-Bar 1100 Stockman.*


----------



## Monocrom

For almost 2 years I've carried a plain edge Spyderco Centofante III clipped to my right front pocket. A couple of months ago, I added a Leatherman Micra to my opposite pocket. I used the large screwdriver recently to open a broken and closed locker by using it as a lightweight prybar. I've used the scissors, the small blade, and the bottle-opener the most.... mostly for opening my friends' beer bottles. :laughing: The Centofante's 3 1/8th inch blade allows for a slightly longer handle than the more popular Spyderco Delica. This lets me get a good grip with all 4 of my fingers and thumb wrapped around the handle. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blades

I carry a Spyderco Dodo(this week), Jester, Endura, Benchmade 806D2, and a waved Emerson 8.



Blades


----------



## 83Venture

I have recently switched to a Benchmade Mini-Grip. I had been alternating between a SOG Twitch II and a Kershaw Scallion. Both of these are thinner than the Mini-Grip but I found that when I pulled them out to use more often than not the safeties had engaged. 

I keep switching them off but I guess friction when they are in the pocket or waistband switches them on. I have not had that problem with the Benchmade.


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye

Kershaw Leek black tini


----------



## JimH

I just added a Kershaw 1900 E.T. to my current list, just because it's so darn much fun to play with, and I needed a quick draw bottle opener.


----------



## MrThompson

Large Sebenza, Spyderco Jester/Photon combo and a Leatherman Charge. Various Mad Dogs if I am in the field.


----------



## evanlocc

Bladetech - Mouse Lite


----------



## TonyBPD

My new one -


----------



## KDOG3

Hello fellow South Jersey resident!
Thats' a friggin' gorgeous knife. Strider?

I just got these 2 yesterday. Benchmade Mini Griptilian (I LOVE that Axis lock) and Peter Atwood V-Notch Booger... I apologize for the crappy webcam pic


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

I EDC my Mini-Skirmish now.....






:thumbsup: WP


----------



## KDOG3

Dang, this thread is causing a sucking sound from inside my wallet. Thats' a nice one. I've been looking at the Ritters' with lustful eyes....


----------



## TonyBPD

It is a Strider SMF DDC.




KDOG3 said:


> Hello fellow South Jersey resident!
> Thats' a friggin' gorgeous knife. Strider?
> 
> I just got these 2 yesterday. Benchmade Mini Griptilian (I LOVE that Axis lock) and Peter Atwood V-Notch Booger... I apologize for the crappy webcam pic


----------



## Alaric Darconville

I carry this one now: http://www.countycomm.com/swiss.htm

I had a Mercator K55 http://www.worldknives.com/product.asp?produid=1120&manuid=54 but I think it's up in a ceiling somewhere...

As for the German Swiss Army Knife (or is that the Swiss German Army Knife?) I can vouch for the saw on it-- it worked great to cut a hole in drywall to pass network cable through and run up the wall. In all, it's been handy when working on systems, stripping wire, and cutting open boxes.

I just wish the Philips screwdriver could be locked open to make it a bit safer to use.


----------



## DFiorentino

Black Leatherman Charge Ti
CRKT Wild Weasel PS
Boker 7107B plain edge (Auto)

All weekday EDC'd. 

-DF


----------



## bubbacatfish

Dang WP that's a great photo! Didn't realized they made a 630 with black scales. Betcha that would look just as classy paired with your Spy005... 




WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> I EDC my Mini-Skirmish now.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: WP


----------



## rifleman

When travelling in familiar territory I carry a Cold Steel XL Voyager Tanto or modified clip point ( I have both), but when visiting cities with more cops about I carry either a Griptilian or CS Voyager L tanto. Both accompanied by Gerber legends or Leatherman waves. Flashlights are usually inova x5s


----------



## KDOG3

Welcome rifleman! Stay awhile and watch your wallet!


----------



## CLHC

Currently EDC'ing the SureFire Delta Folding Combat/Utility Knife EW-04


----------



## 270winchester

CHC said:


> Currently EDC'ing the SureFire Delta Folding Combat/Utility Knife EW-04



ouch, that's an expensive tool to be carrying around...awsome but a little much for my budget!!!! :wow:






I just carry a Camillus Dominator. a frame lock, S30v blade and titanium handle. It works for what it does....


----------



## petery83

Right now I EDC a yellow serrated-edged Spyderco Atlantic Salt


----------



## mtrunner

delica 4, always


----------



## js

Large Regular Sebenza.


----------



## NaturalMystic

Victorinox Midnite MiniChamp II and blue Leatherman Squirt P4 in a pouch on my belt.
Spyderco Ladybug, Benchmade Mini Grip and Victorinox Cybertool41 in my daily carry bag. I'm looking for a Victorinox belt pouch so I can EDC the CyberTool on my belt to replace the Squirt and MiniChamp as it's a bit too heavy to comfortably sit in my pockets.


----------



## jsr

My main EDC is a Spyderco Delica4. I occasionally carry my Spyderco Native, but it usually resides in my BOB.

Wave Particle - that mini-skirmish is a NICE folder! What light is that?...is it chrome?


----------



## rifleman

Sir, If I was in america after reading this forum I would now be seriously in debt  





KDOG3 said:


> Welcome rifleman! Stay awhile and watch your wallet!


----------



## Duc Nguyen

I love to collect Surefire and other hi end flashlights , the knife for my EDC is a Surefire Delta I got from Steven ( Tactical Supply).


----------



## KDOG3

Any opinion of Surefire knives?


----------



## Duc Nguyen

I like the Delta alot even I don't use it as I should, Surefire brand is the major flashlight collection I have and made in USA.


----------



## X Racer

I carry a Strider PT or a SigTac Rangemaster...


----------



## justmyluck

For EDC, I carry either a Buck Crosslock or a Kabar Warthog folder. I carry these two so I don't beat up at work anything nicer I have now or may get in the future.


----------



## Solstice

I stopped by Tadgear today and picked up an Endura 4 Wave so I'm giving that a whirl. It's just about the biggest folder I could ever imagine carrying, but it is still rather innocuous when clipped in a pocket and the Wave opening action is very cool. I like it so far, but there is still something to be said for a knife you can have subtly hidden in your hand and then open at a moments notice (the S30v Leek is another one on my "eventually when I find the right price" list). I also like the looks of that Microtech UTX70. Now that I'm in CA instead of South Jersey, I might have to check that out.


----------



## sancho886

Spyderco Native


----------



## rifle59

Sebenza. Surefire L1- (since this is CP forums)


----------



## LawLight

Kershaw Leek. However, I will also carry the Spyderco ATR in black, plain edge when I order one ....

Law


----------



## NaturalMystic

I was EDCing the Victorinox Midnite MiniChampII and the blue Leatherman Squirt P4 beside it in the latex glove case at top right on my right hip. It also had just enough room for the Streamlight Keymate I used to EDC until I got my Fenix P1. Now the Keymate is used as an extra light in my emergency kit that I'm putting together, and my P1 is my EDC light. A spare CR123 has replaced the Keymate in the glove holder.
I just picked up the holster at top middle this week so now I'm EDCing the Victorinox Cybertool 41 that I got last week, along with either my Spyderco Dragonfly or my new Benchmade Mini Griptilian purchased from Steven at Tactical Supply.


----------



## NutSAK

Work: Victorinox Scientist in pocket, Victorinox Cybertool 34 in briefcase.

Home: Victorinox Yeoman (original), red alox Farmer, or One-handed Trekker w/custom micarta scales.

Always: Victorinox stayglow Rambler on keychain

I bet you couldn't tell I'm a Victorinox fan.


----------



## jcoldwater

Right now my edc knife is a beat up Smith & Wesson Special Ops. I found it on ebay for $3. The only thing wrong with it is, some of the black paint stuff has worn away.


----------



## Ousanas

somehow in spite of being a knife guy and reading this thread whenever it pops up I haven't posted. 

I'm currently EDC'ing a Spydie Delica 4 wave with polished clip and tritium vials, a BM Benchmite II, and occasionally a Boker Zeta (ceramic/titanium composite blade). My other main EDC blades are a Wallyworld s30v Native, or Kershaw Blur Tanto CE


----------



## Etienne1980

I carry a spyderco Jester plain edge and a small Victorinox Rambler. 

I want to live in the USA ! Why ? Because you can carry knives and guns !!!

I live in France and if you are caught by a police officer in possession of ANY knive (the law says "any object that can trouble public order") you are on your way to pay a visit to a french communist judge with the "guilty until proven innocent" stamp. 
Armed and responsible citizen are the worst nightmare of the french politicians.


----------



## Gadget Guy

I edc a titanium Spyderco ATR. I love the size to weight ratio. It is as close to a perfect knife as I have got so far. I usually prefer a smaller knife because of the weight, but this knife is light! I also love the blade design and unusual frame lock.


----------



## Jerb

Currently I EDC a Kershaw Leek, its very slim and fits into a pocket well.

I'm considering picking up the Spyderco manix and a benchmade Griptillian aswell


----------



## jsr

Just picked up a limited run (500pcs) all black Kershaw Baby Boa and a Boker Subcom F. Really really like both of them. The black Baby Boa is to me the most attractively designed knife I've ever seen! A bit small, but nice. I've been carrying the Baby Boa and the Boker Subcom now and don't think I plan on carrying my Delica4 anymore.

Here's some pics:


----------



## Alex447

what is that flashlight in last pic? and where can I get one? thanks


----------



## revv11

I have been carrying a yellow Victorinox Classic on my keychain for a very long time. But lately my interest in flashlights has also rekindled my interest in knives. Just for fun I gathered up the knives collected through the years and found some I forgot I had - about a dozen or so, some nice, some rough.

I purchased a few knives for the time in years to see which I would like to EDC. This week's flavor is a Kershaw Leek with a plain S30V blade and G10 handle. I'm trying it out inside my waistband, but I'm not too sure about packing an assisted-open knife that close to my vitals. The G10 scales are real grippy, but it makes it somewhat difficult to slide in and out of your pocket or waistband. I can see that heavy use would wear out your clothing. The assisted opening is quite swift and had I not known about it I would have thought this to be a switchblade. It's real snappy.

On its way is a Benchmade Osborne 960 in red and an Al Mar Falcon Ultralight. I'll try them out for a week or two and see which earns the top spot.


----------



## JimH

revv11 said:


> I purchased a few knives for the time in years to see which I would like to EDC. This week's flavor is a Kershaw Leek with a plain S30V blade and G10 handle. I'm trying it out inside my waistband, but I'm not too sure about packing an assisted-open knife that close to my vitals. The G10 scales are real grippy, but it makes it somewhat difficult to slide in and out of your pocket or waistband. I can see that heavy use would wear out your clothing. The assisted opening is quite swift and had I not known about it I would have thought this to be a switchblade. It's real snappy.


I EDC the exact same knife. I love it. Out of the box, the G10 was pretty heavy on the texture so I hit it lightly with a belt sander. Now it's perfect. I took the pocket clip off and found that it carries very nicely when just dropped in my pants pocket. I leave the blade lock off and have never had a problem with the blade inadvertently coming open in my pocket. That stone washed S30V blade is fantastic.


----------



## magic79

Spyderco Delica. Every day. Every outfit.


----------



## folkilsk

I alternate between a Strider SnG tanto, a Strider PT and a Spyderco Ocelot depending on my mood and planned activities. More often than not i have a Strider DB-L in my bag, but the folders see a lot more use.


----------



## marcspar

A tiny damascus skeeter from Peter Atwood is always in my pockets, while a rather serious Mad Dog ATAK is in whatever bag I am carrying.

Marc


----------



## marcspar

Sorry - dupe post.....

Marc


----------

